

Highly performant list and datagrid for AngularJS - tilt
https://github.com/webux/ux-angularjs-datagrid?

======
reboog711
Based on the examples, this looks just like a list, not a DataGrid. I don't
see column headers or even a clear separation of columns.

When clients say they want "something like excel" in an application; I often
use a DataGrid. Based on the samples, this component doesn't provide that.

Am I misunderstanding something?

